# Could not mount a partition , Frage !

## Stefan Frank

Wenn ich Gentoo mit dem Gtk+ installieren will kommt immer diese Fehler meldung

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3007/unbenanntsb4.jpg    <-- Screenshot

Ich habe jetzt 4 Tage rumprobiert ohne ende, ich kriegs einfach nicht hin. Habe biser schon Red Hat und Mandrake benutzt also nicht ganz unerfahren, und bitte ratet mir jetzt nicht ubuntu oder so ich möchte gerne gentoo ausprobieren.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort / Lösung freuen

Mfg Stefan

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich kann Carlos Wörte nur wiederholen:

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Soviel zum graphischen Installer. Mein Tip: Finger weg und die Kommandozeile nutzen.

 

Installiere dir Gentoo auf die gewöhnliche Art, also über die Konsole.

----------

## Stefan Frank

Habe ich vergebens versucht, es bleibt immer bei der Partition/nierung hängen ich weiß auch gar nicht was man da machen soll da es total unübersichtlich ist, Da ich leider nur Red Hat hauptsächlich benutzt habe bin ich anderes gewohnt. 

Liegt zu der Installation von Gentoo per cmd kein Handbuch vor ? Bzw eine Anleitung/Workshop.

gruß Stefan :

Ps aber danke schon mal für den Thread, les es mir durch

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *Stefan Frank wrote:*   

> ...Handbuch...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/

----------

## Stefan Frank

Das kenne ich bereits und ich bin nicht grad der Anfänger der nicht nach was sucht, habe es gefunden jedoch ist das Handbuch im bezug auf Partion usw, sehr schlecht wie ich finde.  Eine Frage habe ich noch, kann es sein das gentoo von Fedora abstammt bzw umkgekehrt. Der Afubau ist ja derselbe.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

also mit dem handbuch sollte es jeder, der ein bissel linux-erfahrung hat, schaffen.

in welcher hinsicht ist der aufbau von fedora und gentoo der selbe?

ich kenn keine anderen distributionen, ist die grundstruktur nicht eh bei jeder ziemlich identisch?

aber sonst ... fedora gibts erst seit ende 2003. was gentoo hervorhebt ist portage und alles was dranhängt (USE flags ...) und das ist immer noch ziemlich einzigartig

----------

## Disaronno

 *Stefan Frank wrote:*   

> Das kenne ich bereits und ich bin nicht grad der Anfänger der nicht nach was sucht, habe es gefunden jedoch ist das Handbuch im bezug auf Partion usw, sehr schlecht wie ich finde.  Eine Frage habe ich noch, kann es sein das gentoo von Fedora abstammt bzw umkgekehrt. Der Afubau ist ja derselbe.

 

Also ich frage mich allen ernstes was du an dem Partitionierungschema im Handbuch schlecht findest ? Dort wird dir alles erklärt und logische beispiele gegeben. Sowohl zur Partitionoerung als auch zur Formatierung. 

Ich weiss zwar nicht was du mit "Aufbau" meinst aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du den Aufbau der Disrtibutionen meinst.

Da gibt es die Infos drüber.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base

----------

